# gopher tortoise with urtd maybe?



## gophertort82 (Feb 9, 2010)

i saw him crossing a road near were i live and he has snot coming form his nose and is having trroble breathing i know were he lives and i could go get him if he has to be taken to the vet maybe? what would yall say? could he jest have a cold or something coming out from hibernation?


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 9, 2010)

When their nose is so plugged with snot that they can't smell, they stop eating. Smelling is a BIG part of eating in the tortoise world.


----------



## egyptiandan (Feb 9, 2010)

Seeing as tortoises don't get colds, than yes he/she has a respiratory infection. Where in Florida are you?

Danny


----------



## gophertort82 (Feb 9, 2010)

egyptiandan said:


> Seeing as tortoises don't get colds, than yes he/she has a respiratory infection. Where in Florida are you?
> 
> Danny



i am in keystone florida do you know were a good vet to bring him to would be maybe near jackonville florida?



emysemys said:


> When their nose is so plugged with snot that they can't smell, they stop eating. Smelling is a BIG part of eating in the tortoise world.



if i can go get him how could i help him get the crap out of his nose?


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 9, 2010)

Just wipe of what you see on the outside with a clean cloth. Then squirt saline solution up each nostril with a syringe. Don't worry that you are squirting liquid into their lungs, because the other end of the nose is in the roof of the mouth, not down the throat.

Take a look here to see if you can find a vet close to you:

http://tortoiseforum.org/tortoisevetlist.html#florida


----------



## egyptiandan (Feb 9, 2010)

Let me get in touch with a friend in south Florida. She does a lot of rescues and will know a vet or a rescue up near you.

Danny


----------



## gophertort82 (Feb 9, 2010)

emysemys said:


> Just wipe of what you see on the outside with a clean cloth. Then squirt saline solution up each nostril with a syringe. Don't worry that you are squirting liquid into their lungs, because the other end of the nose is in the roof of the mouth, not down the throat.
> 
> Take a look here to see if you can find a vet close to you:
> 
> http://tortoiseforum.org/tortoisevetlist.html#florida





my freind found him we have him now he has some major shell damage in the back of his shell and i put him in a 12x12 pen but is it illegal for me to interfear with him? and the saline sholution is gest eye drops? how warm should i keep him?should i give him 24hr heat and should i give him warm baths?



gophertort82 said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> > Just wipe of what you see on the outside with a clean cloth. Then squirt saline solution up each nostril with a syringe. Don't worry that you are squirting liquid into their lungs, because the other end of the nose is in the roof of the mouth, not down the throat.
> ...





i can post some pics i jest want to help him and get him on his way i want to do it all myself so i can see the out come i need some help tho from yall the saline solotion is jest eye cleaner or no?


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Feb 9, 2010)

I think Yvonne meant saline NOSE spray, which is found at any drug store and for all I know may be the same chemical composition as eyedrops; I have some right here that are an inexpensive brand ("HomeBest"--"compare to Ocean").

Good luck, I hope you can help the little tyke. Post some pictures if you can!


----------



## gophertort82 (Feb 9, 2010)

Stephanie Logan said:


> I think Yvonne meant saline NOSE spray; I have some right here that are an expensive brand ("HomeBest"--"compare to Ocean").
> 
> Good luck, I hope you can help the little tyke. Post some pictures if you can!



ok i will now go take some pics i have to use my phone so there not going to be the best also he has his eyes shut even when hes walking around witch he boes not do alot any way are they swollen shut? they look like white ish hes not healthy at all do you think he can come thu?


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 9, 2010)

It probably is illegal for you to mess with him, but just do your best until you hear from Danny about his rescue friend in Florida.

I don't believe I told you how glad we are to have you here on the forum...







to the forum!!


----------

